
New Study Links Human Consciousness to a Law That Governs the Universe - chunkyslink
https://futurism.com/new-study-links-human-consciousness-law-governs-universe
======
Flankk
"We find a surprisingly simple result: normal wakeful states are characterised
by the greatest number of possible configurations of interactions between
brain networks, representing highest entropy values. Therefore, the
information content is larger in the network associated to conscious states,
suggesting that consciousness could be the result of an optimization of
information processing."

Could someone please explain how finding a correlation results in the
conclusion of causal relationship. It's also obvious that your brain has the
most active networks when awake.

